# Coranado Paints?



## BMDealer (Jun 2, 2008)

Anybody use these? How is the line - quality and cost wise? Just curious because Ben Moore owns them now and they have be getting dealers to take on the line.


----------



## clammer (Feb 13, 2009)

I used some on my last exterior project of the year and was very happy with it.Was only a few dollars more than super spec.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

BMDealer said:


> Anybody use these? How is the line - quality and cost wise? Just curious because Ben Moore owns them now and they have be getting dealers to take on the line.


to me with all the other lines BM is introducing they were foolish to put that in there stores... Use the insulux primers and ditch Coronado


----------



## BMDealer (Jun 2, 2008)

MAK-Deco said:


> to me with all the other lines BM is introducing they were foolish to put that in there stores... Use the insulux primers and ditch Coronado


Those are my feeling as well. My shelves are already filled with different line from Moore and with Arbor Coat in March, ben exterior, and Regal select.....Coranado just no room or drive to sell it. But I am curious to see what people may be paying for their SuperKote products.


----------



## FL.BM.DEALER (Apr 2, 2009)

BMDealer said:


> Those are my feeling as well. My shelves are already filled with different line from Moore and with Arbor Coat in March, ben exterior, and Regal select.....Coranado just no room or drive to sell it. But I am curious to see what people may be paying for their SuperKote products.


 
Coronado is a fairly big product here in FL, We have dropped multiple BM lines that can be replaced by one or two coronado lines. Pricing is actually cheaper than super spec on an apple to apple comparison, their top line is a few $ less as well. With pricing such a huge factor down here, we are doing extremley well with coronado and have availabilty to a lot of products that BM does not facilitate for us as dealers.

As for all of this BS with the overlapping lines, we have taken a stand to carry the most commonly used BM products, drop the specialty ones and bring in the Coronado specialty like "Rust Scat" in. By setting up your BM distributorship up with Coronado you also get the availability of Lenmar Laquers, Insl-X Coatings, Maxum Stains & Trinity coatings (all under the Complimentary Coatings Umbrella).

If you don't bring the line in, at least look at some of their specialty products & primers, they are very nice.
(p.s. - they give better co-op)


----------



## the aqua wire brush (Nov 3, 2009)

the paint is very good.


----------



## Builtmany (Dec 5, 2009)

I see it here in NJ at Sipersteins where Pittsburgh was big in the past. Apparently when times got tough they owed Pitt too much money and they stopped delivering product. Now some of the stores I see Coronado and they have told me it's good although it will be hard to replace Pitt Manor Hall IMO.


----------



## LOSTinDETAILS (Jun 17, 2009)

*Coronado is my brand*

Coronado is my brand I push first and foremost with Porter right behind. I have used a good bit of there products. They have worked well for me but they are higher in priced in most cases by a dollar or two. My favorite product by them is rust scat. It is a great trim paint that holds up nicely. It can be PITA to apply if you try to overwork it just like most wb enamels. Ceramgaurd is a nice product but not worth the money IMO. The majority of the time I use the gold line interior and exterior. It ranges between 17-28 dollars. I also use there cover it oil primer that has hardly any odor with great results. My only complaint is with my supplier and not coronado is they only carry a portion of there line. Unlike my ppg store. They make it and they have it in stock.


----------



## Dmax Consulting (Jul 22, 2008)

I haven't seen Coronado around. Do they sell it in Atlanta?


----------



## LOSTinDETAILS (Jun 17, 2009)

Dmax Consulting said:


> I haven't seen Coronado around. Do they sell it in Atlanta?


 Here is what I found for the Atlanta area. The distance is from area code 30301. East cobb Paint Supply is either out of buisness or they have moved. I was in that area over christmas. 


ROSING PAINT CENTER
1108 CHATTAHOOCHEE AVENUE
ATLANTA, GA 30318 404-355-4744 
5.5 miles 
Map/Directions SOUTHWEST PAINT & DECORATING CENTER
1043 R.D. ABERNATHY BLVD.
ATLANTA, GA 30310 404-755-6267 
9.2 miles 
Map/Directions SHUBERT PAINTS, INC.
2157 MOUNTAIN INDUSTRIAL BLVD
TUCKER, GA 30084 770-938-3600 
9.7 miles 
Map/Directions EAST COBB SUPPLY
1355 ROSWELL ROAD
MARIETTA, GA 30062 770-321-9250 
10.7 miles 
Map/Directions EAST COBB SUPPLY
1355 ROSWELL ROAD
MARIETTA, GA 30062 770-321-9250 
10.7 miles 
Map/Directions  MOUNTAIN PARK
4672 SANDY PLAINS RD.
ROSWELL, GA 30075 770-643-9757 
13.2 miles 
Map/Directions GREGORY'S PAINT & FLOORING
10350 MEDLOCK BRIDGE ROAD, STE. 201
DULUTH, GA 30097 735-476-9651 
18.7 miles 
Map/Directions THE PAINT SHOP, INC.
5143 BELLEWOOD COURT
BUFORD, GA 30518 678-546-1161 
27.9 miles 
Map/Directions VILLAGE PAINT
461-A N. GLENN STREET
FAYETTEVILLE, GA 30215 770-461-1556 
32.8 miles 
Map/Directions GAINESVILLE PAINT
1868 THOMPSON BRIDGE ROAD
GAINESVILLE, GA 30501 77


----------



## PaintMe201 (Sep 16, 2009)

in the nyc/nj area.. benjamin moore is the name... coronado doesnt have the name up here and it will not be able to compete or will be promoted like the other products.. we brought it in and it was a complete waste of money.. so now we replaced it with ppg... much better products,pricing,and overall customer satisfaction imo


----------



## NAP1 (Jan 23, 2010)

*Coronado Paint opinion*

It depends on what you are looking for. If you need a lower priced product with some quality, Coronado may fit your needs. Rustcat is a GREAT product. I tested it against Advantage 900, Diamondhard, Devlex, Mirrolac, Muralo's version of same and Ben Moore's facsimile. Rustcat adhered better, and had other advantages. Coronado will not replace your Ben Moore, and brings very little name recognition. 

Good day!


----------



## spraymonster (Dec 25, 2009)

i also like rust scat for trim.i like the bonding primer on bare wood although in summer it gets thick quick.seems to hold up well


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Superkote 5000 Is Around $ 18 Plus Tax Here In Texas, I Wouldn't Use It


----------



## Builtmany (Dec 5, 2009)

*Tried it.*

Not impressed with the Coronado. IMO it did not cover great and did not adhere well. It took about 4 days before i was comfortable it would stay on the walls. I used a product called Vivid Accents and was told it compares to their Tough Walls product. It was eggshell and in a mid-tone brown/ clay not even that dark. Next time I'm back at SW or BM for my paint.


----------

